# Nissan Quashquai to buy or not



## elainem (8 Sep 2008)

I currently have a skoda octavia 1.9 07 with 65km. I do very high mileage so was thinking of changing the skoda in 09. I looked at a Nissan Quashqui. The dealer says that if I buy one now in 08 he will give me16k against a new Quashqui, but if I wait until 09 I will probably loose another two to three thousand as the my skoda will be two years old.

My first question is tihs a good price for my octavia currently - I know they don't hold their value well.

My second question is should I trade in my skoda now or in Jan given that I do such high mileage (if I keep it until Jan there will probably be 80km on the clock). Afraid if I keep it too long the mileage and then the age of the car will make it too expensive to trade up. I am also a single mum so need a reliable car for covering long journeys.

Finally, is there any more efficient method of car ownership when mileage is going to be so high.


----------



## nai (9 Sep 2008)

What engine type were you looking at for the Nissan ? have you compared mpg on both Skoda/Nissan and also other types of cars ? The Diesel Auris is a very efficient car for a 1.4 diesel and would be similar size to the Octavia. Shop around - go to a number of dealers to guage price variances. Remember that all of the car dealers are feeling the pinch right now and have tons of second hand cars on their forecourts - if you could trade in against a slightly used/demo model you might be better off - that is if you are intent on changing now.


----------



## dieseldave (9 Sep 2008)

Would you consider the Subaru Legacy Diesel, drove one and was very impessed, the dealer has it for sale as a demo for 28k, 08 LK reg in black.


----------



## werner (10 Sep 2008)

nai said:


> What engine type were you looking at for the Nissan ? have you compared mpg on both Skoda/Nissan and also other types of cars ? The Diesel Auris is a very efficient car for a 1.4 diesel and would be similar size to the Octavia. Shop around - go to a number of dealers to guage price variances. Remember that all of the car dealers are feeling the pinch right now and have tons of second hand cars on their forecourts - if you could trade in against a slightly used/demo model you might be better off - that is if you are intent on changing now.


 
The Auris is a much smaller car with a loss less power than a Octavia 1.9tdi

It's handling is pretty poor as well.

Get yourself a test drive in the Nissan andif it as I suspect it will be the 1.5 diesel you will find it quite slothful but it will return you a decent mpg, just don't try overtaking anything without plenty of room


----------



## Ravima (12 Sep 2008)

go for it.

brilliant machine.

about 1100 KMs to full tank of diesel in 1.5. Higher seat than normal car and more comfortable ride.

have one and have never looked back


----------



## folder (14 Sep 2008)

Have you asked the dealer this

If you trade your car in for the Quashqui today, what will he give you for a trade in Jan for the Quashqui?

You may lose less that hanging onto the Octavia until Jan. You never know because dealers will be happier to take a nissan for nissan rather than a Skoda for a Nissan.

BTW, its a buyers market today as dealers cannot shift their stocks!!!

Also, my Fiancee dreams of a Quashqai some day.

Personally, I think its just a car with a higher wheelbase, a nice car with a higher wheelbase but I dont "get" SUV's 2WD or 4WD.

I just traded from a 1.9tdi passat to a 1.9tdi Audi A4 Sport. I highly recommend the Audi and the new one even more. My boss wont give me one until 2010 until my car is 4 years old.


----------



## elainem (15 Sep 2008)

Hi! everyone, thanks for all your replies - they helped a lot. I have decided to go with the Nissan Qashqui - hope I'm making the right decision.


----------



## jeffie400 (13 Jan 2009)

leased purchased my nissan quashqi 1.6 tekna with 169miles on the clock it now has 9,300 had it 1year and 2months im getting an irritating sqeeking sound from the engine and it's anoying the hell out of me...it started when we had the deep freeze wheather and then went away...now it's back and sounds much worse..should i pay for the repair on this..from other threads it appears to be a common fault.. anyone had any luck in finding the route cause i have heard its the cam belt that needs adjusting but i thought this model had a chain and not a belt..??
welcome any real answers.. email me at  jeffmedia360@yahoo.com thanks.
jeff


----------



## mathepac (13 Jan 2009)

See this thread - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=100382&highlight=nissan


----------

